# LYFT power outage



## dipti6p (Aug 1, 2015)

HI,

Anyone have any trouble to log in the app today?. it says out network experiencing problem right now., please try after 1 minute.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol.. Just checked lyft app.. 200%pt in my area that never surges.. And can't log in... ****ers!!! Lol


----------



## dipti6p (Aug 1, 2015)

same surge in my area. never seen surge before. lol


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

I thought it was just me. I can log in, even did a ride recently, but the stats button on the lower left is gone. Also didn't recieve my daily driver summary. Anyone have any idea what's going on or experience the same problem?


----------



## Scissorz (Jun 19, 2015)

Same here, no summary for me either.


----------



## zullyquirke (Sep 20, 2015)

Ditto on my end. The driver summary was available about an hour ago, but when I clicked on it I got a strange error. Now I'm in drive mode but the driver summary is gone completely, and I haven't gotten my email summary either.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Same here...can't get summary from yesterday, no email, loads of drivers online in the area though.


----------



## zullyquirke (Sep 20, 2015)

I've also been logged into my area for nearly an hour now with no pings -- which is really unusual for a Sunday morning. I hope its not a connectivity issue that impacts rides!


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

This is what I got


----------



## zullyquirke (Sep 20, 2015)

Thats the error I had this morning before the driver summary box vanished entirely.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Lol.. Just checked lyft app.. 200%pt in my area that never surges.. And can't log in... ****ers!!! Lol


Was at 200% here all morning, and not a single ping. It appeared as if the app was working as usual, but no pings. I assumed it was because the Prime Time was so high (and Uber was not surging), but then I received the two texts from Lyft

"Lyft alert: Looks like you had trouble signing into driver mode earlier. Our apologies! Try again now and you'll succeed
Lyft: Summaries may be delayed, and we know you may have questions about your PDB. We'll have an email update as soon as we can. Thanks for your patience."


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

My pings are working (Chicago area), just no summary and stats. Don't know about L.A.


----------



## zullyquirke (Sep 20, 2015)

Pings are working in LA! Just did four rides. When im leaving my ratings I can see my daily total at the top, but still no stats and still no report from yesterday.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

My summary came at 12:30 pm EST...System seems to be functioning again. Phew. Can you imagine if they actually lost trip data?


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Just returned from driving again, and all is back to normal


----------



## Uberdog (Aug 3, 2015)

No states here in LA, but I was able to drive. Also no summary from yesterday.


----------



## zullyquirke (Sep 20, 2015)

4:18 pm pst and still not back to normal in LA. Also still no driver summary.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

In San Diego still same no summary


----------



## UberAnnoyed (Aug 7, 2015)

No summary email received here either in Austin.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

For a few days, when I touched the little graph with daily stats it would open the stats in the app and tell me how many rides, daily $ total and if I slide the top box, the weekly $ total.
Now, when I touch the graph, it launches Safari and opens a useless power driver bonus page.

No pings in the last 6 hours.


----------



## Rut Dog (Nov 13, 2014)

*For those who have gotten summaries, did you have rides under this mega primetime?*

Sunday evening and I have not received mine; I had three or four rides at +100% to +200%.

They better not be thinking of adjusting my payout. Customers were unhappy, but they _were_ notified. Simple $30 trip to the airport cost someone $90. I'd be pissed too, but the right thing for Lyft to do is satisfy the customers with refunds or credits and pay the drivers what we earned. It's their software error, not ours.

*Update: *I just learned how to *Get your summary from Sept 20*


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> As for tech difficulties, I picked up a software engineer sunday morning going home who had to rush into work because Amazon Services was down. He suspected that Lyft might use Amazon Services like many companies do and this caused the errors we all have seen that morning including the stats not showing, daily summaries being delayed, etc. He said once Amazon Services was back up each company would have to go through steps to get back full functionality. All my trips recorded fine, got Saturday summary last night and Sunday summary on time this morning.


I didn't start driving until 3pm Sunday so I was able to login fine though my Saturday summary didn't show up until late Sunday and stats weren't working. PT was probably due to high demand compared to how few drivers were online due to the outage.


----------

